

How I lost my $50,000 Twitter username - don_draper
http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2014/01/29/lost-50000-twitter-username/#!tLr2g

======
nmc
This is already _twice_ on the front page right now. Please find another way
to boost your karma.

